# Holden Caulfield resemble Tom Sawyer?



## kerpoe (Feb 17, 2005)

Do Holden CAulfield's satirical and impactable elements of character resemble Tom Sawyer's at all?


----------



## TheUberManlyMan (Feb 19, 2005)

Now, Catcher in the Rye is my absolute favorite book and I haven't read Tom Sawyer in ages, so my ideas may be a bit skewed.

I don't think they're all that alike. One main difference is what while Tom is the perfect embodiment of boyhood, Holden is fighting a losing battle against growing up. They're both cynics, sure, but their interactions with the world around them are on a totally different level.


----------



## kerpoe (Feb 19, 2005)

Yeah in that sense they are different. However, in the way the American people eternalize them and love them? That's more what I'm having trouble trying to determine. Thanks for the response though!


----------

